# Change to user 'titles' - please read



## Andy R (Nov 18, 2004)

In order to avoid confusion (you wouldn't believe how many people ask us about this!) we have decided to change the user titles on the forum. Here is the structure of the site:

Admin
Asst. Admin
Site Helpers
Forum Member (after you have 25 posts)
Forum Newbie

Thanks


----------

